# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Что произошло с http://vedabase.net ?

## Ямуначарья дас

01.08.2010  Oleg TV:

он не работает. Где еще можно найти англоязычный оригинал Бхагават гиты?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Олег! 

Сайт http://vedabase.net работает. 

Бхагавад-Гита на английском языке: 

http://vedabase.net/bg/en 

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

